# Is this true? Goats only need 30 to 50 square feet



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

"Grazing space is extremely important for goats if you plan to allow them to graze off of the land. Each goat requires an area about 30 to 50 square feet for grazing."

Read more: How Much Land to Keep Goats? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/info_12039698_much-land-keep-goats.html#ixzz2IKAmybuB

I have mostly grass but will feed grain, good hay, minerals etc. I have read that it is more about needing space to prevent worms and disease than to feed. I have 3600 sq ft (60' x 60'). So I could get 6 goat (not that I would). How many sq ft per goat do I need to prevent worms? I only want 2 goats and can fence off more area if needed. LOL, I know you are thinking as much space as possible, I now this. I just want ideal per Goat.

Thanks, Alex Beum


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

I have 6 goats that rotate thru a 1.2 acre pasture that's divided in 4 lots. Takes the around 3 weeks to eat it down pretty well. I would think you would be feeding more. 

That's around 10k sq. ft. for 6 goatie girls.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

A goat will have 50sq ft about 2 inches deep in "goat pills" within 90 days!

Bob


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Goats may only need that as a minimum but mine would go start raving mad if they didn't have room to run and jump. Not to mention that I wouldn't have time to do anything else but clean up goat pills.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The more room you have for them the better IMO.
I love to see my girls roam , run and have a good time


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

You all would be surprised at the small pens i see people put their goats in..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It's amazing what people think is sufficient room for a animal to live.
I have sen people try to put a parrot in a cage meant for a much smaller bird. And they tell me it's because the spot they have for the cage isnt that big.....
My belief is if you can't supply the correct living conditions you shouldn't have the animal.

Note: my comment is directed at JaLyns post , not the OP's .


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds plenty big enough--for a dog run, not goats. 

As to how big a space you need for grazing is going to depend on your terrain. I live in a very rocky area and according to the Ag Extension Service I need more acres to properly feed 10 goats then someone else who lives in more fertile, less rocky terrain. Then the weather plays a role. Due to being in a drought even 100 acres isn't enough where I am. There just isn't food growing out there so everyone is buying hay right now.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I can agree with having 30-50 sq ft *inside*, definitely not outside.
My goats currently have 83 sq ft inside in one pen and and 48 sq ft in the other (currently one doe is staying with the buck). When the does are all together the 6 does each have roughly 68 sq ft each. When my herd grow to 10 does (like next year perhaps) they would still have 40 sq ft per doe.
I like them to have as much space as possible inside.

Now as to outside...I have around 1.3-1.5 acres I'm fencing off when it warms up. I am going to put it into 4-5 huge paddocks like Sundancer did.
I like them to have as much space as possible outside as well.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have smaller space, my two little ND boys are in a 60x20 which divided by 2 boys is 600 sq/ft- but I also feed alfalfa every day. I add tree and rose bush cuttings as often as I can, and give them some things to play on.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The more room the better IMO  We have a nice sized pen for the goaties, but I would still like it bigger. The bigger the yard, the more grass, the less pellets, the happier the goaties because they can romp and roam.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When it comes to livestock, it is best to give them as much space as you can. Build the barn as large as you can afford. Fence in as much as you can. It really does work out better that way in the long run. You would be surprised at how fast that pasture can be eaten down or you run out of barn space.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

^Of course then if you build a huge barn and fence a huge pasture you're going to have to fill it with lots of goats, right?


----------



## thaddeusss (Jan 15, 2013)

there's no way your 60x60' will feed 6 goats... if it was knee-deep in rich grass they would mow it to stubble in a matter of weeks.

but it is an adequate space for them to live in, if you are ok with feeding them hay all year long. that space will have nothing left alive in it in very short time. 

it's really a matter of how YOU feel about it. they'll certainly survive as long as you feed them hay. I personally might feel bad about keeping them in that small a space all the time. but if you can take them for regular walks or something... it'd be fine. I often confine my goats to a smaller area than that, but it's never the same area for more than a week, so they always have plenty to do to keep busy. and if they're confined like that they usually get out to exercise.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you want them to live off the land - no its not big enough

BUT I had a pen that was 50X30 and was PLENTY big enough for my goats to play in and I cleaned it daily. I had like 5 goats in that space (minis) with a barn of decent size. I fed grain and hay, they didnt live off this space. 

Now I have like 12 goats and their pen is much bigger -- I have no idea how big, it just keeps getting added onto.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow... sites like that never cease to amaze me. 30sq ft is the equivalent of 5ft x 6ft and even the larger 50sq ft (think 5'x10') is still only slightly bigger than a piece of plywood. Even for a mini breed... in my mind there is NO way enough forage could grow in an area that small to feed a goat. My girls have an area that's about 40x40, plus another section (connected) that's 20x20... so what's that... 2000 sq ft. So 1k sq ft per animal. They have NOTHING to eat out there right now. In summer, there is quite a bit of forage, and that will be better once I fill in some bare spots... but yeah. If you're looking to feed them exclusively on pasture/forage... I'd think you'd have to be talking acres, not feet.

And I'm right there with ya Trickyroo... animal cage sizes are APPALLING to me! Rabbits living in 18"x24" cages, dogs cooped up in small runs all day... my heart goes out to those babies! It would be like a human never ever leaving their bedroom. What a boring existence.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I will be honest in saying, overstocking a small area was a big mistake that I made once. I had 6 that were separated from my herd in a pen that was 163x56. That was a mess. Goat pellets everywhere and fighting parasites was a huge battle IMO, 50-60 sq ft of outdoor space is not near enough. The rule of thumb that I was taught is that for every 1 cow your pasture can sustain, you can sustain 3 goats.


----------

